# Größe Gabelschaft Intense 951



## [email protected] (5. September 2009)

Passt die Boxxer WC mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft für die 951?


----------



## hacke242 (5. September 2009)

nur mit einem reduzierten steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2009)

ein Beispiel?


----------



## bachmayeah (5. September 2009)

wassen daran so schwer zu verstehen
951: hat einen 1.5 steuerrohr.
boxxer: hat ein 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.
passt also von haus aus nur wenn du nen steuersatz nimmst der von 1.5 auf 1 1/8  reduziert. davon gibts reichlich auswahl: von chris king bis cane creek.
mit so einem red.-steuersatz passts deine kombi.


----------

